# Dust collector review



## REL (May 22, 2008)

Unfortunately my town's zoning and property regulations would never allow me to duplicate your system.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

REL, I understand fully, partly the reason I am where I am and not in a complex of sorts.
Imagine the noise I used to make when I had a benchtop/lunchbox thicknesser, my wife used to say she could hear me from the Bus stop!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks good Rob, but hard for me to imagine a place so dry that you can have an outdoor set-up.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Rob, nice set up. I'll send you a pix of my set up when I can get to the project. Like the bike.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hello there stefang and Boxguy.
*
stefang:*
The gear actually sits under the veranda, but is sometimes gets wet if the rain is blowing in.
Hey my son just visited Iceland so I hear what you are taking about.

*Boxguy:*
Look forward to seeing it and your new pad as well. No sooner do I find you guys on Google earth and you pack up and move on me.


----------

